# Kleiner Teich mit Bachlauf



## sumpfdotterblme (31. Mai 2009)

Hallo....

Ich bin ein absoluter Neuling auf dem Gebiet,und hab kurzerhand beschlossen, mir einen kleinen Teich mit Bachlauf zu bauen.
Ich war auch schon sehr fleissig 
Folgendes....der Teich (Teichchen) ist ca. 2 x 1,50 und hat eine Tiefe von ca. 55 cm, der Bachlauf hat etwa eine Länge von 1,50m, 
also eher ein kleiner Wasserfall  der ungefähr bei einer Höhe von 70cm anfängt.
Nun mein Problem, was brauch ich da für eine Pumpe,geht das mit dem wenigen Wasser überhaupt .....
Es wäre wahsinnig nett,wenn mir jemand helfen könnte 

Liebe Grüße 

sumpfdotterblümchen ;-)


----------



## axel (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kleiner Teich mit Bachlauf*

Hallo Sumpfdotterblumchen

:willkommen

Wir hätten gern Fotos damit wir uns ein Bild machen können .
Möchtest Du Fische im Teich ?  Dazu ist er zu flach !
Wie breit ist den Dein Bachlauf ?
Hier mal ein Link der Dir bestimmt weiterhilft .

http://www.hobbygartenteich.de/Seiten/Berechnungen.htm#Bachlauf
Wie ist den Dein Vorname ?

lg
axel


----------



## sumpfdotterblme (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kleiner Teich mit Bachlauf*

Gut, ich versuch mal ein paar Bilder hochzuladen...
bin aber erst mit dem Ausgraben fertig, und der Bachlauf ist aus Stein.

Grüßle Nicole


----------



## axel (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kleiner Teich mit Bachlauf*

Hallo Nicole 

Dann würd ich doch noch etwas tiefer buddeln aber zeig uns erst mal die Fotos .

lg
axel


----------



## sumpfdotterblme (31. Mai 2009)

*Bilder vom Teichbau*

So, hier mal 2 Bilder 
Da bin ich ja mal gespannt :beeten

Grüßle Nicole


----------



## sumpfdotterblme (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kleiner Teich mit Bachlauf*



axel schrieb:


> Hallo Nicole
> 
> Dann würd ich doch noch etwas tiefer buddeln aber zeig uns erst mal die Fotos .
> 
> ...



Hier hab ich nun Foto's


----------



## scholzi (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kleiner Teich mit Bachlauf*

 sumpfdotterblümchen und auch von mir :willkommen


sumpfdotterblme schrieb:


> Folgendes....der Teich (Teichchen) ist ca. 2 x 1,50 und hat eine Tiefe von ca. 55 cm


Deine Teichtiefe ist wirklich zu gering, selbst wenn du keine Fische einsetzen möchtest,
finden sich auch noch andere Tiere in deinem Teich ein, die ihn als Winterquartier nutzen wollen.
Wenn du auf 55cm buddelst und dann noch Bodengrund einbringst, hast du am Ende ja nur noch 40-45cm
Mit deinem Bachlauf dürfte es kein Problem geben


----------



## sumpfdotterblme (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kleiner Teich mit Bachlauf*

Danke für deine Antwort 

Ich konnte nicht tiefer, da war plötzlich irgend ein Abwasserrohr oder sowas...:?
Keine Fischchen? Und wenn ich sie über Winter raus hole ...auch nicht?
Naja, wäre nicht sooo schlimm, sollte einfach nur schön, sein und ein bissi plätschern 

Grüßle Nicole


----------



## scholzi (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kleiner Teich mit Bachlauf*


da sich in einem Teich mit 45cm Tiefe das Wasser sehr stark erhitzen wird 
und 180 Liter einach zu wenig sind, wurde ich wirklich keine Fische einsetzen...
Es werden sich auch so noch genügend Tiere ansiedeln die es zu Beobachten gilt..
Du wirst sehen, wenn dich das Teichfieber richtig gepackt hat , baust du 
nächstes Jahr eh größer.
Ich sehe auf deinen Bildern ja noch Platz für Vergrößerungen....und den
Rasen müsstest du auch nicht mehr mähen


----------



## axel (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kleiner Teich mit Bachlauf*

Hallo Nicole 

Wie habt Ihr Euch den nun entschieden ?
Ich würd den Teich auch Größer und Tiefer machen .
Mach Doch mal ein Foto vom Abwasserrohr . Kann man das nicht integrieren oder umverlegen ?

lg
axel


----------



## scholzi (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kleiner Teich mit Bachlauf*

 Nicole


axel schrieb:


> Wie habt Ihr Euch den nun entschieden ?


würd mich auch gern interessieren und natürlich Bilder nicht vergessen
Ich hab noch zwei Sachen in meiner PN an dich vergessen zu erwähnen....
kapillarsperre nicht vergessen!http://www.ulmer.de/QUlEPTE2ODE2NiZNSUQ9NTM0NjQmVElYPS0x.html
Hat sich in deinen Username ein Fehler eingeschlichen


----------



## sumpfdotterblme (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kleiner Teich mit Bachlauf*

Hallo, ihr zwei 

Hm, ich kann leider keine Bilder des Abflussrohres mehr schicken,...ich bin nämlich fertig
Ja, und das Alles ganz alleine :__ nase naja, zu 90%
Ich hab ihn einwenig breiter gemacht, muss ihn jetzt nur nochmals auffüllen,
hab nämlich vergessen ne Pumpe zu besorgen 
Egal, kann ich noch schön am Rand, des Bachlaufs, entlang einbuddeln 
Das mache ich aber alles erst nächste Woche, dann werd ich auch die Pflanzen einsetzen und sooo 
Ja, ich hoffe nur ich hab soweit nichts falsch gemacht :beeten, aber ich denke für mein "erstes Werk" nicht schlecht.
Hier mal ein Bild

Liebe Grüße Nicole


----------



## Annett (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kleiner Teich mit Bachlauf*

Hallo Nicole.

Na dann sag ich mal etwas verspätet auch noch :willkommen 

Bezüglich Kapillarsperre....

Könntest Du eine Handskizze oder sowas in der Art einstellen, wie Du die Folie am Rand verlegt hast/enden läßt?!
Entgegen Roberts Verlinkung, sollte die Folie am Ende immer senkrecht nach oben stehen. Schau Dir dazu bitte hier oder hier die Bilder/Skizzen an.
In den Kiesschüttungen sammelt sich im Laufe der Zeit Schmutz, es keimen Samen darin und schwups, ist die Sperre keine wirkliche Sperre mehr.
Meine Meinung. 

P.S.: Hab Dich mal ins Teichbau-Forum entführt.


----------



## sumpfdotterblme (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kleiner Teich mit Bachlauf*



Hm,...
Naja, hab aber das mit der Folie wenigstens so gemacht, wie es auf den Zeichnungen dargestellt ist 

Hoff das klappt dennoch...

Grüßle Nicole


----------



## scholzi (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kleiner Teich mit Bachlauf*

 Nicole


sumpfdotterblme schrieb:


> Hallo, ihr zwei
> 
> Hm, ich kann leider keine Bilder des Abflussrohres mehr schicken,...ich bin nämlich fertig


das ging ja fix


sumpfdotterblme schrieb:


> Das mache ich aber alles erst nächste Woche, dann werd ich auch die Pflanzen einsetzen und sooo


Aber lass dir keine Teicherde andrehen


sumpfdotterblme schrieb:


> ich denke für mein "erstes Werk" nicht schlecht.
> Hier mal ein Bild


Jep, find ich auch


----------



## sumpfdotterblme (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kleiner Teich mit Bachlauf*

Uih  schön.... 

Nein, es kommt mir da keine Erde rein 

Und vielen Dank auch für deine Unterstützung 


Liebe Grüße Nicole


----------



## marcus18488 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kleiner Teich mit Bachlauf*

Hallo Nicole,
bei meinem ersten kleinen Teich hatten wir das Problem, dass im Untergrund Felsen kamen. Hab dann einfach den Uferbereich etwas aufgeschüttet, so dass die Tiefe vom Teich dann doch noch grösser wurde.

lg Marcus


----------

